# Pressure Canner Replacement Parts



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I had a thought last knight when finishing up some canning and thought I would post it here to get some feedback.

For those of you who are planning on continuing to can after TSHTF, do you have spare gaskets, weights and gauges for your canners? The reason I ask this is that part of the reason that I bought my new canner last year is that I was having trouble finding replacement gaskets for the old one. Although I eventually did find them and picked up several new ones for reserve, I thought how rough it would be trying to can with the old leaky one that I replaced. The same goes for the weights, I had alot of trouble finding a new one when the grandson decided that it was "His Pplaything" and hid it so I could not take it back.

Any comments?


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

One of the reasons I chose All-American brand of pressure canners is that they don't rely on gaskets.

Generally I believe that simplicity of design is a feature in a post SHTF world. In this case, there is one less component that I have to worry about.

You do bring up a good point though - our lifestyle will continue as we want it so long as we have access to replacement parts. The more critical your equipment is to your survival the more investment you should make in replacement parts. Once you have a stockpile built up then manage the inventory just as you would with stored food - first in, first out, and then replace.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I get all my parts here now.

http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com/index.htm


----------

